# Wrapped vs Unwrapped in Humidor



## ranzman (Feb 10, 2012)

What do you think about the difference between leaving cigars in their wrappers as opposed to taking them out, when in a humidor? Do they get more humidified without the wrappers on?


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The cellos (I'm sure that is what you ment when saying wrappers) are breathable. Pretty much on or off is sixes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Matt
Keep them like they come...
Welcome to board, head over to the New Puffer section and introduce yourself


----------



## ranzman (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah thats what i meant, i just remembered that the wrappers refer to the actual part of the cigar. thanks for the quick response!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Matter of preference really. The cello's breathe so it doesn't matter about Humidity really. It's a cosmetic thing really. Some people like the way they look stacked in a humi without the Cello on them.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Leave em as they come.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to Puff ! I leave them on, so i can date them.


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

There is no doubt that the wrapper slows down the diffusion of moisture and the aging process. One thing I've noticed is that when pulling a cigar out of the cello the aroma is usually very strong and distinct. When smelling a cigar thats been out of cello I rarely get that strong and distinct aroma. This is evidence that the cello is a pretty effective vapor barrier.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've always been of the school of cello off. A very good reason to keep it on is to allow you to date and track how long you have had/rested them. I may be changing my opinion on cello...


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I keep them on, but I cut both ends off. I also write my acquisition date on the cello so I know how long they have rested. I feel by leaving them on, it helps prevent damage to the wrapper while i search around in my humidors.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

I leave the cello on, welcome to puff.com


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

There have been some HUGE threads on this discussion. People have done experiments and have strong feelings one way or the other. Basically after reading a lot of them it comes down to personal preference. I don't think it much matters what you do. One thing I have noticed is that your cigars will travel better with the cello on them (Me being in the military and carrying cigars all over the place, I have found this out the hard way). Other than that, do with them, what you will.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

There is something to be said about yellow cello!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like mine on but CC's come without so... keep em the way they came - unless you dont want to, then take the cellos off = there is no "wrong" way.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

I like to keep them wrapped up. It helps ensure that my clumsy fingers don't break or damage the wrappers. Cellophane is a plant-based material (cellulose) if memory serves me correct, so it is organic and should not impart any odd flavors into your sticks.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine are on. The way I got them is the way I keep them in the box.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I like to keep the wrappers on mine because smoking them like this is kinda hard...


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Welcome to Puff ! I leave them on, so i can date them.


Me too


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Well if you accidently spill some scotch in your humi like I do, it keeps them from getting wet...lol


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I leave the wrapper on since I like to write dates and if it was a gift I write who gave it to me so I can keep track and thank them when I smoke it.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I never did write on the cello or use the blank labels like I wanted too... I wish I had. With that said, I like leave them in the cello to keep them protected.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

On in the box, off when loose in the humi. I do not like storing cigars next to each other with and without because the cello will damage the naked cigars. I carry my cigars in a case so they do not get damaged.

I think keeping the cigars in their box is more important. It holds the aroma of the cigars better and keeps them from picking up flavors from other cigars. Sometimes this is a good thing, but with my favorite smokes I feel it is better to keep them apart.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Smoke. One said:


> I like to keep them wrapped up. It helps ensure that my clumsy fingers don't break or damage the wrappers. Cellophane is a plant-based material (cellulose) if memory serves me correct, so it is organic and should not impart any odd flavors into your sticks.


When I saw your reply you answered what I was wondering, what is it made of. It looks like plastic but as you said that is not the case it is cellulose based.

What is that are you asking.....

Cellophane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and how does this relate to cigars......the quick and dirty of the wiki link

"Cellophane is the most popular material for manufacturing cigar packaging; its permeability to moisture makes cellophane the perfect product for this application as cigars must be allowed to "breathe" while in storage."

I have been wondering about this for the last couple months. What to do with the cello wrapper. I will now leave it on. It breathes, it is added protection, I cut the end off, but as another said I might do it on both ends now. I will say it probably does not breath as good as a naked cigar would. I say this because I was over humidifying at one point. One of the stogies split on the foot about a 1/2 inch. I assume due to over humidification. Would it have split all the way out of the cello wrap. I dont know, I dont care to experiment and find out either. LOL Cello on for me, opened at the foot at least!!!!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

This has been debated over and over here on puff, you can search it and get thousands of opinions. I personally leave them on. I have lots of sticks in my humidors and the wrappers would get dinged up without the cello. I also place a small sticker on it near the foot so I can write the date on it. It's completely up to you.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

i don't understand why you would want to take them off? cello breathes fine - in fact, your stoges are probably going to be more stable in them. And, as others have mentioned...they really help keep them from getting beat up when you handle them. I breathe a sigh of relief when I get a box that has the stoges individually cello'd. Eventually some (or all) come out of the box into a drawer and as you go digging in there for something else you don't have to put on kid gloves to keep from mauling them.

I dunno, seems like a no brainer to me...


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine go in the humi just as they come. If their in cello they stay in cello. If not they go in naked. They do look better without cello, but honestly I wish they all came in cello. Protects the fragile wrappers.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are going to transport them before smoking or frequently tetris them in the humi then definitely leave them on.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

depends on your ultimate goals, if you are looking to age them than yes remove the wrappers as this will aid in the process but if you plan on smoking in the near future you can leave the wrapper on if you wish too or you could take them off I personally prefer wrapper on in this situation.


----------



## ranzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm glad i got such a heavy response, in the future im going to leave the cello on. Especially after i found one of my wrappers damaged this morning.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I had always thought that was the whole purpose of spending all that money on all those humidors of mine - so they could age w/out the incumberance of cellophane. But now, with all that I've read from you guys' (and gals') suggestions, I have opened the bottom end of the cello and am trying leaving it on to see the results. One other thing...are you all recommending making an opening on BOTH ends, or will just the lower (foot) opening do? Thanks, folks.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Cellophane is made from processed plant fiber.

Wiki..."Cellophane is the most popular material for manufacturing cigar packaging; its permeability to moisture makes cellophane the perfect product for this application as cigars must be allowed to "breathe" while in storage."

I leave it on because I like the extra protection - I have a coolidor and like to rearrange periodically.


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

This is a great post about actually testing the flavor difference in aged cigars with cello on or off:

I can't post links yet but the post is called "My Test: Cello vs. Non-Cello" and its by user MoreBeer


----------



## mci893 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the benefits of leaving the cello on really out weigh any of taking them out if the come from the original box wrapped. But to me the biggest one is that when aging, the natural oils from your cigar will stay put better. After a year or two, you will usually see the cello become tinted in a yellowish shade. To me thats a beautiful sight, but like most things with cigars, it may be of personal preference.
I can remember getting a punch cigar in a cello from a cigar convention that was aged a long time. The cello was basically yellow from the oils, im guessing it was at least a few years old. Smoked like a dream.. i felt like the fact it had been basically marinating in itself inside the cello contributed to its smoothness and flavor. And i dont even like Punch. So i always keep them in the cello when i plan on aging and have had wonderful results. 
Cigars are fermenting even after they are made and bought also to a point to you also will do a better job of protecting other cigars from marrying up with each other when wrapped. Also wrapper leaves are delicate so any protection is a good thing
Just last night i pulled a few La Aroma De Cuba out of a cello with my boys after 2 years of aging... not a bad end to my day


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

As recommended by quite a members on here, I've clipped both ends off the Cello and it works very nicely. Still protects the delicate wrappers, which provides a nice peace of mind.


----------



## FatSmoker (Jan 19, 2012)

I leave everything as it came from the factory. Came with cello? Leave it on. No cello? That's fine too.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Leave the cello on the CC's!!! :wink:


----------



## h20wakebum (Feb 12, 2012)

What if you bought a box of cigars and they didn't have celo... but you want to store them with celo? can you buy celophane wrappers to put them in?

Would keeping them in a zip lock bag (opened) in the humidor have the same effect or as it's made of plastic not so much?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

h20wakebum said:


> What if you bought a box of cigars and they didn't have celo... but you want to store them with celo? can you buy celophane wrappers to put them in?
> 
> Would keeping them in a zip lock bag (opened) in the humidor have the same effect or as it's made of plastic not so much?


It really doesn't matter. Just put them in there as they come.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I've done both over the years, but lately I take the cello off of most of my sticks -- especially if they are cigars I know I'm going to keep and smoke. I've read all the posts that cello is made from plant fiber and breathable, etc., but it just seems to me that cigars will age much better if the air can circulate and the cigars can fully breath. Especially younger cigars that have that ammonia\gassy smell -- I'd much rather let them breath than slow it down with cello on -- however permeable it may be. Of course, thats purely anecdotal and I don't have anything scientific to back that up.  

I get very little wrapper damage from un-cello'd cigars. I also have never experienced marrying between non-flavored sticks -- although I certainly would love it if I could alternate my Padron X000s with my 64's and have some of that 64 flavor profile rub off.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Deleted because...well, if I explained why it would defeat the whole purpose of deleting the post...


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

Ducrider said:


> I've done both over the years, but lately I take the cello off of most of my sticks -- especially if they are cigars I know I'm going to keep and smoke. I've read all the posts that cello is made from plant fiber and breathable, etc., but it just seems to me that cigars will age much better if the air can circulate and the cigars can fully breath. Especially younger cigars that have that ammonia\gassy smell -- I'd much rather let them breath than slow it down with cello on -- however permeable it may be. Of course, thats purely anecdotal and I don't have anything scientific to back that up.
> 
> I get very little wrapper damage from un-cello'd cigars. I also have never experienced marrying between non-flavored sticks -- although I certainly would love it if I could alternate my Padron X000s with my 64's and have some of that 64 flavor profile rub off.


AMEN !!!! I love padron x000 would love some of that 64 flavor.


----------



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

I snip off the end on the foot, leave the other end sealed, I think it serves the same as having both ends snipped.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

I took mine off but what I'm starting to notice is small little cuts on the wrapper. Does anyone know where I could get some wrappers on the internet?


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

I take them all off for one very important and scientific purpose..... they look better in my humi without cellophane. :shock:


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I know this has been discussed to death before too but what about the cedar sheet? Someone told me that the cello sucked up the moisture and made the cigar too humid. I have the cello on with the cedar inside but don't know if I should keep them on or off.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I prefer to keep em with the cedar on. It gives em a really woody flavor. Once you get that cedar going it has a really nice aroma to it. I know I am not the only one that likes em this way, check out this connisseur.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I take the cello off and leave the cedar sheet on until ready to smoke. Welcome and head over to the New Puffer Forum to introduce yourself.


----------



## Tr1gger (Sep 7, 2012)

rx2man said:


> I prefer to keep em with the cedar on. It gives em a really woody flavor. Once you get that cedar going it has a really nice aroma to it. I know I am not the only one that likes em this way, check out this connisseur.
> 
> View attachment 40523



Tell me this never happened?!!!


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

I have always been in the keep the cello on camp, but I have decided that I'm going to switch it up from now, if only to date them.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

I leave the cellophane on mine. I want to minimize two different cigars imparting their flavors on each other. I'm not sure how much leaving the cellophane on does for this, but it can't hurt.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Welcome to Puff ! I leave them on, so i can date them.


No shoes No Shirt No Service?


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Fraze said:


> I have always been in the keep the cello on camp, but I have decided that I'm going to switch it up from now, if only to date them.


If your using them for dating your obviously under a 60 gauge.......sorry bro.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

rx2man said:


> I prefer to keep em with the cedar on. It gives em a really woody flavor. Once you get that cedar going it has a really nice aroma to it. I know I am not the only one that likes em this way, check out this connisseur.
> 
> View attachment 40523


I'm almost afraid to ask if that is a joke or if many actually do that...


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

I keep mine wrapped... I don't want any blending of flavors going on in my Humi with any of my collection.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Keep my wrapped also. Just my personal preference because some that I've unwrapped and let sit for a couple of months, the wrapper felt rough to fingers and kinda crackly, if you know what I mean.

I've about decided that our personal preference is 98% of our hobby.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

wouldn't want to grab out of his mouth unless I was already on the run!!!! I'd say one serious cigar fanatic right there .........



BoogerB said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask if that is a joke or if many actually do that...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

View attachment 40523
[/QUOTE]

yeah, this dude knows how its done... extra cedar flavor!!!


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Noob question. If the celo is permeable, wouldn't a sharpie go through it? I assume you would a sharpie.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

rx2man said:


> I prefer to keep em with the cedar on. It gives em a really woody flavor. Once you get that cedar going it has a really nice aroma to it. I know I am not the only one that likes em this way, check out this connisseur.
> 
> View attachment 40523


LOL. That cant taste good, and the burn must be terrible! Hilarious though.:wacko:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

nillorset said:


> I keep mine wrapped... I don't want any blending of flavors going on in my Humi with any of my collection.





jminsi said:


> I leave the cellophane on mine. I want to minimize two different cigars imparting their flavors on each other. I'm not sure how much leaving the cellophane on does for this, but it can't hurt.


This is a myth. Parking different cigars next to each other without cello will not magically imbue them with attributes from the other. There is very little, if nothing you can do to radically influence the "built in" taste of a cigar. Storing strongly infused cigars, like Acids, with non infused is a different story...


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Recently read where manufacturers keep cuttings swept and picked up from the floor to discourage beetle infestations - another reason I keep on cellophane to avoid littering tobacco crumbs in humidor/coolidor.

I want all advantages in my favor.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Have always taken mine off. No reason that I can come up with I have just always taken them off. Also always take the plastic off of boxes before they go into the coolidor.


----------



## Smitty2430 (Sep 27, 2012)

I take all mine off. Like some here, I feel they breathe better with out the cellophane. I also keep ALL my Acid's in a separate humidor than the rest of my stash!


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Just jumping in here and i did not read through. 

I always go unwrapped with the wife, if your with strangers I would recommend wrapping it.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

For me it's a little different. If I plan on smoking the cigar within a month or so of buying it I usually leave the cello on. If I'm going to age it I'll take it off; the cigars that I age I rarely handle so I've never really had a problem with beating them up. It also helps me know which one to grab. If it's wrapped I know it's newer, I suppose I could write the date on the wrapper, but I'm way too lazy for that. If aesthetics are an issue, I'll have to say that the unwrapped ones look much better in the humidor.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Could somebody please clarify how you write on the celo? I would think the only thing you could use on it would be a sharpie / magic marker, but wouldn't that bleed through to the cigar. since it's permeable. Or am I looking too deep into this? Thanks.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I did it a few times and what I would usually do is write on a small piece of making tape with a ball point pen and put it on the cellophane. But as I stated in my post above, I found that I was way too lazy to keep up with that! I not sure what others have done, hopefully someone chimes in.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Of what I've read leaving the wrapper on will greatly slow the aging process. If anything I want to speed up the aging process not slow it down.


----------



## BlowinSm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

US2China said:


> Just jumping in here and i did not read through.
> 
> I always go unwrapped with the wife, if your with strangers I would recommend wrapping it.


Oh...I see what you did there :eyebrows:


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

ok. that makes sense (write on tape, not celo). Wrapping it with strangers too.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff the Puf Diver said:


> ok. that makes sense (write on tape, not celo). Wrapping it with strangers too.


I have never used one, but they do make something for diving called a dam, probably because if you try to use it she will just say damn


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

US2China said:


> I have never used one, but they do make something for diving called a dam, probably because if you try to use it she will just say damn


In diving I've heard of DAN (divers alert network), but not dam. As for the other type of diving???


----------



## danobey (Aug 22, 2012)

ca21455 said:


> On in the box, off when loose in the humi. I do not like storing cigars next to each other with and without because the cello will damage the naked cigars. I carry my cigars in a case so they do not get damaged.
> 
> I think keeping the cigars in their box is more important. It holds the aroma of the cigars better and keeps them from picking up flavors from other cigars. Sometimes this is a good thing, but with my favorite smokes I feel it is better to keep them apart.


I'm glad that I read some of the threads. I was just thinking of removing the cellos of all my cigars. I'm glad I didn't. Your right about the individual aroma of each cigars. Thanks for the post.


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

I leave the celo off, mainly for aesthetics though. I'll admit it causes more wear and tear on my cigars.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Was hanging out at the B&M yesterday. A lady shopping for her husband asked me whether she keeps the cello on or off (I uttered an inaudible "ARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHH"). I politely told her that based on what she had said about her husband being a new smoker I would leave the cello on to protect the wrapper since the heavy hand of an unsuspecting newb could injure or ruin it. She then asked how she worked the foam humidifier that came with her humidor. I told her that was easy...I threw it in the trash and handed her a gel jar.


----------

